# Dream Hardbody 350 Swap



## nadroj_215 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey all, here is the dream...

I have a 4x4 1994 hb, and I want to eventually put a 350 in it. That means a 350 with a 700rt tranny, and supposedly a np205 transfer case. I want to keep 4x4 on my truck, can I take the motor, tranny and 4x4 transfer case from a blazer or Jimmy (4L60) ? I know it will need new driveshaft, shifter setup and suspension lift, with weird electrical issues like new spedo and tach setup,fans and motor mounts( anyone know of this kit?), and other things..
.this should be DOABLE if planning and time are considered..
Not really tryin to spend 20k though. Please help me make my dream come true!! I know this isn't as crazy as ppl make it out to be! Thanks!


----------

